# The Intermittent Fasting Thread



## Infamous Impact (May 6, 2012)

I heard about IF, specifically Leangains and ESE, a while ago, but after seeing Uncreative's amazing transformation thread, I decided I'd follow a Leangains lifestyle. Not because I need it (7% bodyfat), but because I love eating huge meals that satisfy and fill me for a long time, and it fits my lifestyle. Now I can wake up later to skip breakfast, then gorge myself for lunch and dinner with no worries. My energy levels are the same as if I didn't have breakfast, and I don't think about food outside of preparing and eating it. So, are there any other IF'ers here?

Some links about Intermittent Fasting:
Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
Brad Pilon's Blog - Eat Stop Eat, Intermittent Fasting, Nutrition, Fasting and the art of losing weight and building muscle.
Intermittent Fasting | Eat Stop Eat | Fasting Diet Plan | Yes, it really works!


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2012)

Those websites make my eyes hurt. Can you summarize the idea in a paragraph or less? It sounds potentially interesting.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 6, 2012)

Please summarize


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 6, 2012)

If you can't even take the time to read what has already been summarized on those sites then there is no way you will follow it- it's that simple. If you can't dedicate 15 minutes to educate yourself, why should anyone take 15 minutes of their time to spoon-feed you the information that's already available? If anything it shows that you're lazy. And if you're too lazy to READ then I think making a serious lifestyle change is out of the question. 

People freak out if there are two Animals As Leaders threads, but there are dozens of threads on the same crap throughout this sub-forum- even on the first page. I would sift through those before asking for it to be moved here for your convenience.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 6, 2012)

Woah, dude take it easy. It's okay.  I ended up googling it and reading a different site because those links were unclear, and i really didn't want to buy a book. I was just asking for two maybe three sentences. Seeing as how he didn't reply, i looked it up myself. And i have to say it sounds really cool, i definitely am going to start doing this. 
I didn't mean to get you heated Uncreative123.  
Is it okay to eat small amounts in the morning? Such as some yogurt, or a banana?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 7, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Is it okay to eat small amounts in the morning? Such as some yogurt, or a banana?


 
My girlfriend is on a diet, it's not LG, but I always give her a banana in the morning.


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> If you can't even take the time to read what has already been summarized on those sites then there is no way you will follow it- it's that simple. If you can't dedicate 15 minutes to educate yourself, why should anyone take 15 minutes of their time to spoon-feed you the information that's already available? If anything it shows that you're lazy. And if you're too lazy to READ then I think making a serious lifestyle change is out of the question.
> 
> People freak out if there are two Animals As Leaders threads, but there are dozens of threads on the same crap throughout this sub-forum- even on the first page. I would sift through those before asking for it to be moved here for your convenience.



Looked at all 3 sites and they have NO summaries, just piles of advertising and testimonials with some vague statements. I'm sure that it, like any other diet plan, can be summarized into 1-3 sentences... but then I wouldn't buy the book


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2012)

On the Lean Gains blog, there's lot of stuff on client testimonials, book reviews etc, which you don't have to read, but please, at the VERY LEAST, take the time to read the information about all the stuff relating to the diet protocol and the science-y posts. Understand and appreciate the science behind it all.
You will learn A LOT just from reading the blog about nutrition science, which you'll be able to apply in the real world so you can get the most out of the diet.

@AngstRiddenDreams : No, because that would defeat the purpose of the diet entirely 
The answer to your question is here :

Questions & Answers | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health (scroll down a little to "The fasted state is not an on and off switch")

Eventually you stop feeling hungry after you wake up anyway, so you wont even feel the need to eat



TRENCHLORD said:


> My girlfriend is on a diet, it's not LG, but I always give her a banana in the morning.



LOL


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 7, 2012)

I'm testing out LG, a week and a half into it and it's really going well. Bodyfat has decreased slightly but noticeably, obliques and serratus more visible.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 7, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> My girlfriend is on a diet, it's not LG, but I always give her a banana in the morning.


I'm thinking this is a different kind of banana? 
Well, it's day one, i drank a cup of black coffee, and ate half a banana. I'll stop eating in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2012)

I'm still trying to find out what 'the plan' actually is. All I've gathered so far is only eat during 8 hours per day. What and how much do you eat and when do you exercise and sleep relative to this 8 hour window? That's all I am looking for. I typically eat at 730, noon, and 5 so in one sense I'm almost following the plan already


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2012)

You take BCAA beverage in the morning, workout, eat afterwards for 8 hours consuming whatever caloric intake you decide is appropriate, then dont eat for 16 hours. In a nutshell.


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm still trying to find out what 'the plan' actually is. All I've gathered so far is only eat during 8 hours per day. What and how much do you eat and when do you exercise and sleep relative to this 8 hour window? That's all I am looking for. I typically eat at 730, noon, and 5 so in one sense I'm almost following the plan already


The Leangains Guide | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

Example training/food 
*Early morning fasted training
*
Here's a sample setup for a client that trains early in the morning and prefers the feeding phase at noon or later. Read this for details regarding this protocol.

6 AM: 5-15 minutes pre-workout: 10 g BCAA.
6-7 AM: Training.
8 AM: 10 g BCAA.
10 AM: 10 g BCAA
12-1 PM: The "real" post-workout meal (largest meal of the day). Start of the 8 hour feeding-window.
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

For the sake of conveniency, I recommend getting BCAA in the form of powder and not tabs. Simply mix 30 g of BCAA powder in a shake and drink one third of it every other hour starting 5-15 minutes pre-workout. Tabs are cheaper, but much more of a hassle (you're going to have to pop a lot of tabs). Check my supplements guide for specific brand recommendations.


*One pre-workout meal
*
This is the most common setup for my younger clients that are still in college or have flexible working hours.

Sample setup

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Pre-workout meal. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
3-4 PM: Training should happen a few hours after the pre-workout meal.
4-5 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.


*Two pre-workout meals *

This is the usual protocol for people with normal working hours.

Sample setup

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Meal one. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
4-5 PM: Pre-workout meal. Roughly equal to the first meal.
8-9 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).


Really, do yourself a favor and read the damn guide.

As for the banana, this is the FIRST of the key points.
* No calories are to be ingested during the fasted phase, though coffee, calorie free sweeteners, diet soda and sugar free gum are ok (even though they might contain trace amount of calories). A tiny splash of milk in your coffee won&#8217;t affect anything either (½-1 teaspoon of milk per cup at the most - use sparingly and sensibly if you drink a lot of coffee). Neither will sugar free gum in moderation (~20 g).


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2012)

Found the problem, they don't show you the guide anywhere on the mobile site. That's what I get for trying to figure it out on my phone


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 7, 2012)

I didn't really think the Leangains site would be too hard to read. Eat Stop Eat was though, but LG is free information. And ESE is just verification that a 24 hour fast once or twice a week is totally healthy. The main part of IF for me is that you don't eat for a good amount of the day, usually which just means start the fast after dinner and skipping breakfast, so you can eat a lot more satisfying meals during the feeding window and still lose weight.


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2012)

It turns out that I have more or less been following this method myself, but without the protein supplements as I don't want to gain any muscle mass right now. My schedule is not as consistent as the ones proposed, but averaging over a week it is nearly identical. I frequently will have only 4-6 hours between first and last meal, and occasionally 8-10 with the average right around 7.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 7, 2012)

I've found a BCAA-rich whey is perfectly good for BCAAs, pre-training


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 7, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I've found a BCAA-rich whey is perfectly good for BCAAs, pre-training


There's no need for anything pre-training if you have a diet that's rich in high quality (animal) protein.


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2012)

But protein synthesis in a fasted state blah blah, blah blah blah


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 8, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I've found a BCAA-rich whey is perfectly good for BCAAs, pre-training



That's not the kind of BCAA's you need while fasting though. You need a straight BCAA supp. As long as you don't go over 10g/protein your insulin levels won't be affected. A protein supplement, regardless of BCAA content, would be breaking the fast.




Infamous Impact said:


> I didn't really think the Leangains site would be too hard to read. Eat Stop Eat was though, but LG is free information. And ESE is just verification that a 24 hour fast once or twice a week is totally healthy. The main part of IF for me is that you don't eat for a good amount of the day, usually which just means start the fast after dinner and skipping breakfast, so you can eat a lot more satisfying meals during the feeding window and still lose weight.



The 24 hour fast shouldn't be done twice a week. That's insane and not practical at all. I did ONE 24 (well actually 32) hour fast during my entire transformation and it was pretty shitty. I did it after one of my biggest cheat meals. It wasn't worthwhile when compared to regular IF. I never felt bad or starving on IF, but that 24+ fast was awful. I would say try it once a month, or once a week if you feel up to it. I think it's unnecessary as IF produces results on its own.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 8, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> That's not the kind of BCAA's you need while fasting though. You need a straight BCAA supp. As long as you don't go over 10g/protein your insulin levels won't be affected. A protein supplement, regardless of BCAA content, would be breaking the fast.



Fair enough. But honestly, losing out on that tiny benefit is worth not having to spend the time and money adding more supplements to my diet. I try to do what I can with whey, casein, multivitamin and fish oil.




> The 24 hour fast shouldn't be done twice a week. That's insane and not practical at all. I did ONE 24 (well actually 32) hour fast during my entire transformation and it was pretty shitty. I did it after one of my biggest cheat meals. It wasn't worthwhile when compared to regular IF. I never felt bad or starving on IF, but that 24+ fast was awful. I would say try it once a month, or once a week if you feel up to it. I think it's unnecessary as IF produces results on its own.



Good lord, I can't see why anyone would recommend that.


----------



## troyguitar (May 8, 2012)

Weird. I can fast for 24 hours without any issue at all. For awhile last year I was only eating once a day and fasting for 23 hours 50 minutes. As long as I get ~1000 calories I'm plenty satisfied. I only have problems with food because I like eating, not because I feel hungry.


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 8, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> That's not the kind of BCAA's you need while fasting though. You need a straight BCAA supp. As long as you don't go over 10g/protein your insulin levels won't be affected. A protein supplement, regardless of BCAA content, would be breaking the fast.


Those BCAA's are found naturally in high quality protein sources. I'm not saying don't take BCAA's before you workout, I'm just saying they're not necessary if you get an adequate protein intake from meat or dairy source. 



Uncreative123 said:


> The 24 hour fast shouldn't be done twice a week. That's insane and not practical at all. I did ONE 24 (well actually 32) hour fast during my entire transformation and it was pretty shitty. I did it after one of my biggest cheat meals. It wasn't worthwhile when compared to regular IF. I never felt bad or starving on IF, but that 24+ fast was awful. I would say try it once a month, or once a week if you feel up to it. I think it's unnecessary as IF produces results on its own.


Yeah, 24 hour fasting is terrible, I'll agree with you there. But during Ramadan it gets near 20 hours of fasting with no liquids either, and I'm still working and functioning. It comes with practice. And ESE was made for the general non-athletic public who just want to eat at maintenance for most the week and still lose weight, not an athlete looking to "get shredded".


----------



## Tiger (May 8, 2012)

Not that this is particularly interesting, but I'm currently 146 and trying to lose 6 pounds to get down into the superlow body fat range. I've been doing a lot of reading and finding that less and less fat is actually needed for super endurance, and I havent been THAT shredded ever, so this should be a neat experience for me. Of course Im using the lean gains method. I'm excited to run as a sub 140lb runner for the first time ever.

Also, got my deadlift of 365 up yesterday for the first time in a few months because of a nagging knee issue, and Im excited to possibly get up to 375 here in a week or two.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 8, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> Yeah, 24 hour fasting is terrible, I'll agree with you there. But during Ramadan it gets near 20 hours of fasting with no liquids either, and I'm still working and functioning. It comes with practice. And ESE was made for the general non-athletic public who just want to eat at maintenance for most the week and still lose weight, not an athlete looking to "get shredded".



Word on the harshness of Ramadan in summer dude


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 9, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Fair enough. But honestly, losing out on that tiny benefit is worth not having to spend the time and money adding more supplements to my diet. I try to do what I can with whey, casein, multivitamin and fish oil.



It's not a "tiny benefit"- it's the entire program. Going over 10g protein during the fast will break the fast and you're not following IF. I spent less money on food throughout those 12 weeks than ever before. $35-40 for a tub of legit BCAA's that will last two weeks comes out to about $2.80 a day. Pretty cost effective when you're replacing that with a meal that would've easily cost twice that.




Infamous Impact said:


> Those BCAA's are found naturally in high quality protein sources. I'm not saying don't take BCAA's before you workout, I'm just saying they're not necessary if you get an adequate protein intake from meat or dairy source.



If you don't care about muscle-loss during the fast then there's no need to take a BCAA supp. However, most people do. Otherwise a BCAA supp is the only way to not break the fast and combat muscle loss.


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2012)

^ That boat sailed. It'd be great if building people up was as fun as flaming on the internet.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 9, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> It's not a "tiny benefit"- it's the entire program. Going over 10g protein during the fast will break the fast and you're not following IF. I spent less money on food throughout those 12 weeks than ever before. $35-40 for a tub of legit BCAA's that will last two weeks comes out to about $2.80 a day. Pretty cost effective when you're replacing that with a meal that would've easily cost twice that.



Alright, fish oil and casein are running low, I'll get some when I restock


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 10, 2012)

Wow, this is actually pretty neat. I regularly eat once a day and I've never been a fan of breakfast. I guess I'll get some BCAA and really try this out.


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2012)

Casein is overpriced.
Drop the casein and get BCAAs instead. Most BCAA products last a while.
I personally dig Scivation Xtend, especially since they reformulated it and updated the flavoring.
Controlled Labs Purple Wraath is good too, but the taste isn't as good as Xtend IMO.
But of course, plenty of other BCAA products, so feel free to research some and try them out.


----------



## Tiger (May 11, 2012)

I use xtend despite its penis enlargement name.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 11, 2012)

Harry said:


> Casein is overpriced.
> Drop the casein and get BCAAs instead. Most BCAA products last a while.
> I personally dig Scivation Xtend, especially since they reformulated it and updated the flavoring.
> Controlled Labs Purple Wraath is good too, but the taste isn't as good as Xtend IMO.
> But of course, plenty of other BCAA products, so feel free to research some and try them out.




Scivation is garbage. The worst BCAA supp I've ever had, worst tasting too. I actually just threw out half a tub when we moved because I knew I would never use it even if I completely ran out. I don't know who, how, or why this company was ever hyped up. 

Intek makes the best tasting: BCAA EVOLUTION by INTEK

The only one I don't care for is the orange flavor, the rest are legit and taste like candy. Plus I believe it has the same amount of BCAA's or more as Scivation.

Other than that, MAG-10/Anaconda from Biotest has just a stupid amount of BCAA's. I think it was something like 20+gLeucine per serving and that's from one scoop. I saw they just jacked the price up ANOTHER $20 a bottle, so I'm really not considering that anymore. $75 for Anaconda and it only has 14 servings. No thanks. For as small of a company as they are, they sure seem to be the greediest by far and take advantage of their waaaaaay too loyal customer-base.


----------



## jon66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bump. And incoming wall-of-text. 

In the past 2-3 months of training I've been using "traditional" methods of fat loss, including fasted morning steady state cardio, calorie portioning, carb cycling, HIIT, etc. A friend had first mentioned leangains to me a couple years ago, and I immediately thought to myself "pffft what a joke, everybody knows you'd be catabolic within the first 3 hours".

Over the past while I've been doing a bunch more reading on the topic, and my mind has opened up. I've read tons of Martin's site, as well as Brad Pilon's Eat Stop Eat pdf e-book. Plus seeing transformations by guys like Uncreative123 and Tiger has been pretty motivating as well. 

In the past, I've tried a couple of the ESE days (24hr fasts) but didn't like it - it felt too restrictive. I've also tried the leangains/IF style of eating. I much preferred the LG style eating window as opposed to the single long-duration fasts.

I work in an office, and have a fair bit of flexibility when it comes to coming and going. I had no trouble scheduling in my 5-7 meals a day, even on shift. If it was time to eat, down to the lunch room I'd go where I'd spend 20-30 minutes eating my 200-400 calorie meal. The trouble with eating like that (and the biggest attraction to adhering to an IF-type eating schedule) is breaking free from the chains of eating so often. 

I did some quick math. Assuming I ate meals at 7, 930, 1130, 1pm(pwo), 2, 5, 8, 11, that's 7 meals, plus a pwo-shake. Even if each meal took me 20 minutes to eat, that's still almost 2.5 hours of my waking 16 hours a day that I spent eating. After a while it's just exhausting!!!

Now, following an IF-type eating plan:

- I can still train on my lunchhour M/W/F in a fasted state (which I did today for my 1st time btw, and despite being worried about poor gym performance) I felt totally fine.

- I can eat 2-3 meals, with larger portions at each meal, and still get these big meals down in about 30 minutes each, saving myself a good 1 to 1.5 hours a day.

Plus, since I'm not preparing a gazillion different meats to have on hand anymore, which saves me massive amounts of time in food preparation. Like before, I'd typically cook up 6-8 steaks and a dozen chicken breasts on a Sunday and maybe again on a Thursday. Cooking sweet potatoes in bulk, making pot after pot of brown rice and pasta, and portioning them into 101 different measured tupperware containers. I'm still eating a fair bit of food, but for whatever reason, it doesn't seem like as much of a chore. And the inside of my fridge/freezer doesn't look like this:






Note: not my actual freezer.

So for those thinking of trying out a leangains, or any other IF variant type diet, I'd say go for it. It's not as complicated as some make it seem.

1- Skip breakfast (or for late risers push it back a couple hours)
2- Don't eat anything after dinner


----------



## Bevo (Sep 13, 2012)

Great read and really interesting, I am very curious to give this a try!
My only concern is my runs but they say it's not a problem and Tiger is doing more miles than me so why not..

My only issue thinking this through is eating bigger meals and being a veggie, I hate that full feeling.
I think I can sort it out and will give it a go.

Now I just need to get some better tasting bcaa powder, my stuff taste and smells like ass!


----------



## jon66 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Great read and really interesting, I am very curious to give this a try!
> My only concern is my runs but they say it's not a problem and Tiger is doing more miles than me so why not..
> 
> My only issue thinking this through is eating bigger meals and being a veggie, I hate that full feeling.
> ...



If you're looking to try a new BCAA out, I can only say good things about Scivation Xtend. I've tried two different flavors now, and I enjoyed them both. (Old formula grape + new formula watermelon)


----------



## Bevo (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, I will try this BCAA!

So I have been reading up (obsessing) on this program and have a couple questions.

I understand the eating system and requirements and it looks doable but..
At your meal, is there a time limit to get the food in? Its hard for me to down lots of food, I hate that stuffed feeling.
Snacking between meals but not during the fast, ok? Not talking junk but stuff to make up my daily calorie count.
Coffee, I like some sugar in it so two cups for a total of 40 calories in the morning..ok?
Running, did a long run fasted today no problem and did not eat until 10am, experimenting on how I was going to feel. On my long runs I am gone for hours and normally eat 300 calories an hour, normally early morning weekend runs...How do I manage this (Tiger)?

I tried to find these answers in the articles bit didn't see anything.


----------



## jon66 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Thanks, I will try this BCAA!
> 
> So I have been reading up (obsessing) on this program and have a couple questions.
> 
> ...



As said, I'm new to this, but I've also done my share of reading/obsessing too.  So here's what I can offer you. Hopefully I'm not too off-base with any of these suggestions. lol if I am, set me straight fellow-IFers!

Re: the meal timing and/or eating window, you don't need 2 or 3 or 4 meals. You can eat whatever whenever during that window in order to fill your daily macros. So if for example you need 2000 cals in a day, and it's too hard for you to down 1000 cals at once post-workout, just shuffle as many down as possible and just eat again whenever you feel hungry enough to do so. If you just meant, you eat slowly and it takes you a long time to finish each meal, that's perfectly fine.

Re: the sugar in your morning coffee, that's a faux-pas. Try using an artificial sweetener or Stevia instead. Although the insulin spike from that amount of sugar seems like it wouldn't impact things much, all the reading out there says not to and to stick to artificial sweeteners instead.

Re: the eating before your long runs thing, I'll let someone with more experience on IF and running take that one. My guess would be to load up on a big meal before bed the night before so you're still running (no pun intended) off that energy the next morning, and then just make sure to get a big meal in when you're done.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 14, 2012)

I have nothing to add other than I read the title of this thread horribly wrong.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 14, 2012)

jon66 said:


> I did some quick math. Assuming I ate meals at 7, 930, 1130, 1pm(pwo), 2, 5, 8, 11, that's 7 meals, plus a pwo-shake. Even if each meal took me 20 minutes to eat, that's still almost 2.5 hours of my waking 16 hours a day that I spent eating. After a while it's just exhausting!!!
> 
> Now, following an IF-type eating plan:
> 
> - I can eat 2-3 meals, with larger portions at each meal, and still get these big meals down in about 30 minutes each, saving myself a good 1 to 1.5 hours a day.



I'm curious, how do you eat so slowly? I spend 10-15 minutes total eating my 1500-2000 calories daily


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 14, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm curious, how do you eat so slowly? I spend 10-15 minutes total eating my 1500-2000 calories daily


I've been staring down my meals for over an hour lately as I'm eating clean, filling meals that have no place in my manlet stomach.


----------



## jon66 (Sep 14, 2012)

I get that. Takes me about 20-30 mins to eat a chicken breast and a sweet potato. 

I'm always the last one done at family dinners. My mom/grandma usually have all the leftovers packed into tupperware and in the fridge by the time I'm finished my first plate. So much for seconds I guess...


----------



## Bevo (Sep 14, 2012)

I like to say I have a small tank and am bad on gas meaning I am always hungry but can't or don't like to eat till stuffed... I like to eat until not hungry as opposed to full.

Spreading that eating over the afternoon will make this much easier till dinner then it's back to the daily fast.

I am really looking forward to trying this and getting my running weight down!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 14, 2012)

Bevo said:


> I like to say I have a small tank and am bad on gas meaning I am always hungry but can't or don't like to eat till stuffed... I like to eat until not hungry as opposed to full.
> 
> Spreading that eating over the afternoon will make this much easier till dinner then it's back to the daily fast.
> 
> I am really looking forward to trying this and getting my running weight down!


 
If eating until half full, as opposed to all the way stuffed isn't a problem for you(meaning anybody really), then almost any weight control plan is going to work decently IMO. 
That's the difference for myself being in good shape vs being a softy .


----------



## Bevo (Sep 16, 2012)

Its been a few days since I have been doing this program and so far so good. My massive 20 mile trail run today on an empty stomach went very very well, I was very surprised and have to rethink my re-fuelling strategy.

I have always been a big breakfast guy, egg white omelette within an hour of waking up. So far the coffee with sweetener is ok and I am surprisingly not hungry, I just have to get used to the routine.

I picked up some BCAA's and tried it before the gym yesterday and also had some in my water pack today which could of been a disaster but was ok. Not really sure how you tell if its working but I took a serving during my workout and run.

Fast and eat periods I think I have a plan, I will adjust my fast around my training or sport. So early morning workouts starts the clock on my recovery food, late hockey games I plan back so I start eating 7 hours before I finish the game.

Overall it looks like a very doable and an easy program, it sure makes eating easy and really helps ensure you meet your food requirements for the day. Another benefit is that it gets rid of mindless snacking which again helps the bottom line.

Thanks for the advice and showing me this program, its a life changer!!


----------

